# Casting Distance...



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

I have a general question about casting distance. I recently purchased a Penn Rod/Reel Combo and I'm afraid I made a mistake on the road lenght. I got an 8 foot rod which didn't seem to cast nearly as far as I was anticipating. I use mono (usually either 17 lb or 20 lb test) on both my spinning reels and typically either a 3 oz. or 4 oz. pyramid sinker (or a 2 oz. if no waves) I'm wondering if rod length or line type makes more of a difference in casting distance. Is there a benefit to having a longer rod size? 

I likely will end up geting a new rod anyway. What length/action should I focus on if only casting from the beach and using just a rig with a pyramid sinker. (Just fishing for anything that will bite.) 

Thanks for any tips. 

-Rob


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

There are members on here that have boasted they can cast over 300 yards.

Maybe they will chime here, and provide some insight to your question.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I am no guru, but ill share my thoughts. Rod length and "action" certainly make a difference. Line choice also plays a role, but casting technique plays the biggest role to me. I personally like a 9' rod, but that's just my preference. I have several different surf rods for throwing different sized weights. I have a very light 9' rod only capable of throwing 1 oz for those slick days. It will cast a country mile and yet its super limber to give my bait good action in the light current. I have a stiff rod to sling 4-5 oz on those rough days that i insist on fishing.... I have found that the red fish bite good in the rough surf. I have rods in the middle of those two also. The action of the rod should be matched for what weight you plan to sling. You want to be able to load the rod properly when making a cast. There is no perfect rod IMO to cast every category of weight, but you can certainlyl compromise in areas if you want to only have one or two surf rods for now. 

As far as line, I only use braid for the surf. I like how good it cuts the wind compared to mono, and it definitely casts further. I use power pro for surf fishing, but Jerry Brown solid core makes a heck of a good braid if you can validate the cost for surf fishing. 

The reel makes a difference also, but that's a whole different can of worms.... If you start to get super serious then you can explore those options. Bait casters vs spinning reels, and then the list of options for each style can go on for a while. We can just skip this portion for now to stay on track.

Casting technique is a big factor that requires alot of practice to get right.... And there are so many techniques to use. I have a friend who is really big into Pendulum casting, and he can cast well over 100 yards with minimal effort, and further when he really wants to get the bait out there. I have not perfected this method yet, but I am working on it. Rod choice is pretty critical for this type of casting, but a bit of research can steer you in the right direction. Find what technique you like and then practice it over and over. With braid, I find that it helps to put a "shock" leader on the end of my braid. I wrap a few times around the spool, let the line come down the length of my rod, and a foot or less out of the last guide.... This mono shock leader really helps your pointer finger when trying to give it all you have got power wise. Some guys even wear a rubber type "condom" on their finger to protect it. This is just a starting point to get your wheels spinning and prompt more questions to get you headed in the right direction. Most of all just have fun. It can be a complicated as a golf swing, or as simple and stress free as you want. Catch em up and we are all here to help each other out


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I certainly cannot cast 300 yards!!!! But several things can affect casting distance including rod length and action, line type, diameter of spinning reel and of course weight of terminal tackle. I think 8' is on the short side for most surf rods and I prefer 10' as a minimum and I rarely use less than 3 oz weight. If you can get out 100 yds you should be ok as long as you put the bait in a gut or a rip


----------



## sling2ling (Nov 14, 2013)

there are NO members...or anyone alive who can cast 300 yds, the record cast is around 850ft and that's with tournament weights and gear...so yeah that's an extreme exaggeration, the actual distance the average caster can throw is between 100 nand 150yds

actual world record cast is 915ft now, the record was broken, but still proves my point that without tournament gear getting anywhere near 300yds for even the saltiest fisherman is an exaggeration


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> I am no guru,


Well... certainly sound like a guru to me. Last trip I made to Santa Rosa beach (stay at Adagio condos) I put braid on a small spinning rod I took down to do some casting with a spoon type bait. I was shocked how far I could throw that with a decent sized spoon/jig compared to the big surf rods. I think I will spool braid onto the surf spools before my next trip in late September. I also think that the problem may be the rod size. I feel like I can throw a little farther with the 8 1/2 foot rod I have so I'm wondering if I get a 9 foot or even 10 foot how much better I would do with that. I will start looking for something in that range (Probably don't want to spend more than $100 on it.) I think my only fear with using braid is getting a good knot on their with the shock leader so I don't lose the entire rig the first cast. I'll have to look for some good knot tying links on the site. Thanks for all the tips. You sound like a great person to teach others. 

-Rob


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

sling2ling said:


> there are NO members...or anyone alive who can cast 300 yds, the record cast is around 850ft and that's with tournament weights and gear...so yeah that's an extreme exaggeration, the actual distance the average caster can throw is between 100 nand 150yds


Yeah, I would guess most of my casts are well below 100 yards. Sounds like it is time for some equipment upgrades.


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

It's funny seeing the comments about 300 yard casts, especially seeing the world record competitive cast is 915 feet, with some non-competitive casts being in the 1000 feet range.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that thinner line will give you much more distance. try going to braid, or down to about 12 lb test. Make sure your spool is full, that helps too.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

MrFish49 said:


> It's funny seeing the comments about 300 yard casts, .


This was a fun thread subject some years ago, that I remember reading.

NOT participating in.

It might have involved some pier fishermen verses cobia hunters


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

rshoemaker04 said:


> Well... certainly sound like a guru to me. Last trip I made to Santa Rosa beach (stay at Adagio condos) I put braid on a small spinning rod I took down to do some casting with a spoon type bait. I was shocked how far I could throw that with a decent sized spoon/jig compared to the big surf rods. I think I will spool braid onto the surf spools before my next trip in late September. I also think that the problem may be the rod size. I feel like I can throw a little farther with the 8 1/2 foot rod I have so I'm wondering if I get a 9 foot or even 10 foot how much better I would do with that. I will start looking for something in that range (Probably don't want to spend more than $100 on it.) I think my only fear with using braid is getting a good knot on their with the shock leader so I don't lose the entire rig the first cast. I'll have to look for some good knot tying links on the site. Thanks for all the tips. You sound like a great person to teach others.
> 
> -Rob


Braid is the way to go for sure... I use 15-20 pound braid on all my surf reels. You don't necessarily need to worry about putting a shock leader on at first.... Its more beneficial for the pendulum cast, but not really mandatory for other casting methods. I like the uni to uni knot for connecting a mono leader to braid, as its very simple and quick to tie on the spot if need be. I use the Palomar knot when tying braid to my swivel because that knot doubles your line around the swivel or whatever your tying to. Very strong and simple. The uni knot is great for braid also.
You can certainly get a rod for under $100 that will suit your needs perfectly. I like to look for a long lower grip.... The longer the lower grip is, the more power you can generate. 
Keep the questions coming, there are lots of great people on here to help you out. I have learned a lot from this form, and even more from experience itself.... Good or bad outcomes lol.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The setup you have will certainly cast further if you drop your mono size down or go with braid. The funny thing is that many competitive distance casters use monofilament or copolymer lines, not braid. There are some very good casters around here who love to throw just for distance. My friend Matt has a record of 234 yds. I have yet to break 200yds personally but I also don't throw rods over 11'. My personal favorite for actual fishing is a 10-10'6" rod with a lighter action that is best suited for 2-3oz weights. With this setup I can throw a bait-and-weight up to 140yds but my average cast with a baited rig is around 110-120yds on this setup.

My usual pomp setups are 8-9ft steelhead type rods and I can make easy 70-80yd casts with them with 1-2oz weights.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Chris V said:


> My usual pomp setups are 8-9ft steelhead type rods and I can make easy 70-80yd casts with them with 1-2oz weights.


I bought a 9' Fish eagle 50 rod from Cabelas last year, and that rod is a BLAST. The grip is a bit short for my liking, but the action of the rod makes up for that 10 fold..... So fun.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

^^Definitely. Those limber steelhead blanks make phenomenal pomp/whiting sticks for both bait and jig fishing.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

rshoemaker04 said:


> I have a general question about casting distance. I recently purchased a Penn Rod/Reel Combo and I'm afraid I made a mistake on the road lenght. I got an 8 foot rod which didn't seem to cast nearly as far as I was anticipating. I use mono (usually either 17 lb or 20 lb test) on both my spinning reels and typically either a 3 oz. or 4 oz. pyramid sinker (or a 2 oz. if no waves) I'm wondering if rod length or line type makes more of a difference in casting distance. Is there a benefit to having a longer rod size?
> 
> I likely will end up geting a new rod anyway. What length/action should I focus on if only casting from the beach and using just a rig with a pyramid sinker. (Just fishing for anything that will bite.)
> 
> ...


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

BananaTom said:


> There are members on here that have boasted they can cast over 300 yards.
> 
> Maybe they will chime here, and provide some insight to your question.


 
You have to cast it 300 ft before you can cast 300 yards. 

The world record cast with 150 grams (6 onces) is 915 ft. 

This is with a 16 ft custom made rod and a reel that has been computer balanced with ceramic bearings with really no oil in them and supper smooth light line. This has nothing to do with a fishing cast.

I am not saying that you can't spool a 525 Penn with a 20 mph tail wind. That would be 250 yards of line.

It takes a real man to throw a 15ft rod. I have one and I am not man enough. 

I love the 12ft Star Stellar I have. It loads really well all the way to the butt. I have thrown 10 onces and bait with it.

I have a Diawa Saltiga Balistic 40-405I that is 13 ft. It will throw 12 onces as far as you are man enough to throw. I am not man enough to throw more than that.

I really don't take anything less than 9ft to the beach. You need to remember there are a lot of fish just 30 yards or less off the beach and distance will not catch more or bigger fish.
Good luck.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> Braid is the way to go for sure... I use 15-20 pound braid on all my surf reels. You don't necessarily need to worry about putting a shock leader on at first.... Its more beneficial for the pendulum cast, but not really mandatory for other casting methods. I like the uni to uni knot for connecting a mono leader to braid, as its very simple and quick to tie on the spot if need be. I use the Palomar knot when tying braid to my swivel because that knot doubles your line around the swivel or whatever your tying to. Very strong and simple. The uni knot is great for braid also.
> You can certainly get a rod for under $100 that will suit your needs perfectly. I like to look for a long lower grip.... The longer the lower grip is, the more power you can generate.
> Keep the questions coming, there are lots of great people on here to help you out. I have learned a lot from this form, and even more from experience itself.... Good or bad outcomes lol.


How long of a mono leader and what size should I use? I understand this is so the fish doesn't have their mouth ripped out when you set the hook? Or is this for other reasons?


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

jcallaham said:


> [here's my opinion rob, you can catch a lot of fish with what you already have. learning how to read the surf ,awareness of tides and water movement , choice of bait,I believe are more important than casting distance when it comes to putting fish in the cooler.That being said,
> I am obsessed with casting distance. Been fishin these wimpy little rods in close ,sittin in a chair waitin' for something to swim buy and grab my bait is not for me. a good distance rod is gonna cost big bucks. I highly recommend Japanese design distance spinners. fishing around here anything more than 10lb test 8 strand braid is over kill. (unless you are targeting sharks,whole different game). look at rods from CTS, CENTURY ZZPLEX carolina cast pro or fiber star composites.11 to 13'.Learn how not to be right hand dominant in your casting style.leading with your left hand and powering in with your right will double your distance. Get out there and go for it ,put a bait or lure into that dark colored water beyond the sand bar,see if there's anything out there.


Thanks for the great tips. I guess there is no point in casting a mile if there are no fish there. I think sometimes I get hung up thinking the biggest and best fish are way out there. I'll have to look at those rods. I think that and a combination with lighter line, regardless if it is mono or braid, will for sure help with that I am looking for.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

sling2ling said:


> there are NO members...or anyone alive who can cast 300 yds, the record cast is around 850ft and that's with tournament weights and gear...so yeah that's an extreme exaggeration, the actual distance the average caster can throw is between 100 nand 150yds
> 
> actual world record cast is 915ft now, the record was broken, but still proves my point that without tournament gear getting anywhere near 300yds for even the saltiest fisherman is an exaggeration


 300 yards is one hell of a long rifle shot, much less a distance to cast a bait.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

rshoemaker04 said:


> How long of a mono leader and what size should I use? I understand this is so the fish doesn't have their mouth ripped out when you set the hook? Or is this for other reasons?


 Leader length is optional. Guys use a lot of fluorocarbon around here, as the water is usually so clear. Unless you're standing there with the rod in your hand, you're not going to be doing a lot of hooksetting.

Here's a great knot for attaching leader to braid: http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot/

The blanks listed for casting distance are all awesome, but they're very spendy too. Pac Bay makes a 10' 2 pc. blank that's very good, and won't cause you to take out a 2nd. mortgage. Go over to The Rod Room in Orange Beach and see if Kathy will build you one.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

UncleMilty7 said:


> Leader length is optional. Guys use a lot of fluorocarbon around here, as the water is usually so clear. Unless you're standing there with the rod in your hand, you're not going to be doing a lot of hooksetting.
> 
> Here's a great knot for attaching leader to braid: http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/alberto-knot/
> 
> The blanks listed for casting distance are all awesome, but they're very spendy too. Pac Bay makes a 10' 2 pc. blank that's very good, and won't cause you to take out a 2nd. mortgage. Go over to The Rod Room in Orange Beach and see if Kathy will build you one.


Thanks for the info. I'll have to see if I can visit them next time I am down. Long drive from Indiana just to get a rod.


----------



## Fish_On (Feb 7, 2015)

Most definitely rod length makes a HUGE difference. I fish a minimum of 9 ft and have several up to 12 ft in length. I prefer a medium heavy rod with a fast action. Just my preference...
Other than rod and rod length, your 3 biggest variables will be, type of rig (hook/bait set up) your casting and the wind/air resistance it creates, type of line you are using (braid throwing WAY further than mono) and the type of guides on your rod... Fuji alconite K series (least resistance) being about as good as you can get for what your talking about.
I throw 12 lb braid and 15 lb braid from the beach... Im not shark fishing lol... But for drum, reds, pomps, mackeral and fish of that nature... I have NEVER had a problem.
As far as casting techniques... That's stepping up to the next level. I would probably suggest youtube to get a visual lesson.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

Fish_On said:


> Most definitely rod length makes a HUGE difference. I fish a minimum of 9 ft and have several up to 12 ft in length. I prefer a medium heavy rod with a fast action. Just my preference...
> Other than rod and rod length, your 3 biggest variables will be, type of rig (hook/bait set up) your casting and the wind/air resistance it creates, type of line you are using (braid throwing WAY further than mono) and the type of guides on your rod... Fuji alconite K series (least resistance) being about as good as you can get for what your talking about.
> I throw 12 lb braid and 15 lb braid from the beach... Im not shark fishing lol... But for drum, reds, pomps, mackeral and fish of that nature... I have NEVER had a problem.
> As far as casting techniques... That's stepping up to the next level. I would probably suggest youtube to get a visual lesson.


Thanks for the info. I think first step is getting a longer rod. Probably will go from the 8 foot to the 10 foot and see what kind of difference that makes. What do the different actions mean? Like fast action? Is that something that most websites will list for the pole? I think my second step will be to go with a smaller diameter of line, either 12lb test mono or 10-12 lb test braid and see how much better that does. Seriously though, this forum is awesome for advice. I really appreciate everyone who has given tips. Being from Indiana and only being able to make it down there once a year, I think this will maximize my fishing experience. Too bad I have to wait until September to try it out.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

rshoemaker04 said:


> Thanks for the info. I think first step is getting a longer rod. Probably will go from the 8 foot to the 10 foot and see what kind of difference that makes. What do the different actions mean? Like fast action? Is that something that most websites will list for the pole? I think my second step will be to go with a smaller diameter of line, either 12lb test mono or 10-12 lb test braid and see how much better that does. Seriously though, this forum is awesome for advice. I really appreciate everyone who has given tips. Being from Indiana and only being able to make it down there once a year, I think this will maximize my fishing experience. Too bad I have to wait until September to try it out.


The big thing is DON'T WAIT.......................................
Get a rod and take it to a football field and throw some lead.
Your a spinner guy so think about getting a Breakaway Cannon.
It is the CAT'S a** for hurling weight with a spinner.
Don't buy a cheap rod like a BeefStick or even a big UglyStik. They are way too heavy and you will hate them if you ever pick up a nice light surf rod.
Tica makes some light and pretty nice rods for under $100. I got a Tica2 11 ft 3-8 for my son and I didn't want to give it to him. It was a spinner and I'm more of a conventional guy. 
A higher end $250 but reasonable rod is a CPS Tommy Farmer I got my wife an 11 ft 2-5 to use for pomps. She can't cast a spinner for crap so I'm hoping she is a born conventional thrower.
I think that the St Croix Mojo Surf is about the same price. 
Be careful and go handle some rods before you jump into a big price surf rod. I bought almost all of mine used. People get tired of the old rod and see the new one and want it. The old one pays a little on the new one. 
I have a Star Stellar I really like its 12 ft 4-12. $190 new. 
I handled one but have not thrown one but it felt nice is a Diawa Saltiga They are three piece 13ft and about $200. Not the Balistic which is $460. 
Supper nice rod I got one off ebay for less than half new but it is an I model. 
Cast somebodies rod that you think you want. I would let you if you are in Cape San Blas next week. 
Good luck man and cast some lead at home before you get to the beach and your all exited and bang something really bad happens like you rap a guide with some heavy braid and it yanks one of them off or all of them.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I only cast 289 yrds on average. I like a good quality 30lb mono for heavier casting and 15-20 for lighter. I really don't like or advise having braid in the water on the beach. you can use it as backing but the sand really takes a toll on it and it doesn't do the turtles or kids any favors when they swim into it.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

DANTheJDMan said:


> The big thing is DON'T WAIT.......................................
> Get a rod and take it to a football field and throw some lead.
> Your a spinner guy so think about getting a Breakaway Cannon.
> It is the CAT'S a** for hurling weight with a spinner.
> ...


Thanks for the info. I currently have an 8 foot Penn Pursuit rod and you guessed it, a 9 foot Beefstick. I'm guessing if I spend close to a $100 for a new one, it will feel about 500 times better than what I have. If I was able to surf fish on a regular basis, I would have no problem spending $200-$400 on a good rod. The fact that I only get it to it one week a year at the most, I can't justify spending that much. Would rather spend that money on freshwater fishing gear up here in Indiana and for Canada trips. 

I found this one on Amazon and it looks like a great rod for a good price. And like I said, likely will be light years better than what I have now. 

http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Longitu...d=1426247436&sr=8-3&keywords=surf+fishing+rod


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> I only cast 289 yrds on average. I like a good quality 30lb mono for heavier casting and 15-20 for lighter. I really don't like or advise having braid in the water on the beach. you can use it as backing but the sand really takes a toll on it and it doesn't do the turtles or kids any favors when they swim into it.


It is nice to see someone able to cast as far with mono as the braid. Is there a reason the mono is more environmentally friendly?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

rshoemaker04 said:


> It is nice to see someone able to cast as far with mono as the braid. Is there a reason the mono is more environmentally friendly?


haha, I can't cast 289 yrds.  I do get in the 100's quite frequently though.

braid gets chewed up by the sand quicker than mono and when braid starts to fray it goes down hill quick. also most people spool up with 8 strand braids and its like saw. it will slice through meat with ease. we use 8 strand 50lb braid to cut through kelp on the west coast.


----------



## rshoemaker04 (Jun 4, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> haha, I can't cast 289 yrds.  I do get in the 100's quite frequently though.
> 
> braid gets chewed up by the sand quicker than mono and when braid starts to fray it goes down hill quick. also most people spool up with 8 strand braids and its like saw. it will slice through meat with ease. we use 8 strand 50lb braid to cut through kelp on the west coast.


HA! I like it. Granted scarcasm doesn't often show up well in written word. Thanks for the info. I'm leaning more towards mono both for cost and safety for myself and others.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

rshoemaker04 said:


> Thanks for the info. I currently have an 8 foot Penn Pursuit rod and you guessed it, a 9 foot Beefstick. I'm guessing if I spend close to a $100 for a new one, it will feel about 500 times better than what I have. If I was able to surf fish on a regular basis, I would have no problem spending $200-$400 on a good rod. The fact that I only get it to it one week a year at the most, I can't justify spending that much. Would rather spend that money on freshwater fishing gear up here in Indiana and for Canada trips.
> 
> I found this one on Amazon and it looks like a great rod for a good price. And like I said, likely will be light years better than what I have now.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Okuma-Longitu...d=1426247436&sr=8-3&keywords=surf+fishing+rod


 Its hard to shop for a rod online without putting your hands on it and being able to feel it first. With that being said, and the fact that you will only use it once a year... Im sure that rod will be more than adequate. You can catch plenty of fish with your current setup if your in the right spot, but the added length will certainly help you reach a little further. I had a 9' graphite Okuma rod that was my favorite surf stick until I broke it last year due to improper use. Do lots of research on reading the surf, and by the time your vacation rolls around you will know exactly what to look for regarding where to wet your line.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

rshoemaker04 said:


> It is nice to see someone able to cast as far with mono as the braid. Is there a reason the mono is more environmentally friendly?


Don't get the Okuma Longitude...................... I got the 8 fter for my wife and it sucks....................its way too whippy and the guides are a size too big. Its whippy and the bite detection sucks................

I was in your same place. I wanted a good rod but could not justify paying $200 for a rod. 

What I am trying to say is that when you get the right rod for you in your hands and everybodies idea of the right rod is different. Some guys like the deap bend of a parabolic rod. I like that. Guys that really hit the throw hard don't like them as well.......say they are too whippy.

I asked the same question as you and a guy told me...............for that week..............why fish with a shit** cheap rod and reel.

Get something quality and take care of it and it will last a long long time.........I just bought a used 11 ft 2-5 Tommy Farmer CPS rod for my wife and holly crap can that thing throw 4 onces and a double drop.....

Get a good rod.....................get a good reel..................learn ther throw a conventional...............never look back...........use mono......catch big fish......................don't cut your self up on braid.

Side note: my wife snagged a calico crab off he beach last week that was completely balled up in what looked like 10# Spider wire................We cut it off of him and let him go.....................Good carma............My big rod got spooled the next night in about 10 seconds. 
I had to bring out the old 500 Jigmaster and backup surf rod to fish the rest of the night.


----------

